# 8" SQ subwoofer recomendation



## H3nry (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,
I need advice from senior members for an 8" SQ subwoofer.
I was reading a lot about Morel Ultimo, one of the best SQ subs?
I'd like to explore other options that'd produce clean sounding bass.
Thanks.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Out of the ones I've heard it's hard to beat the JBL gto8 for what you pay for it. I have a Ground Zero Uranium sq8 sitting here with a box half built that I haven't had time to finish but from what I've heard it's a great sounding woofer as well.


----------



## diatribe (Aug 11, 2008)

W7 is highly regarded.

Swinging away with Tapatalk


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

JL 8W7


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

You might find this interesting:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2095525-post39.html


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Love my dayton


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

JL Audio 8w7. You're going to get excellent SQ and a lot of output for a single 8" sub.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Sundown SD-2 8"


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

sundown audio.


----------



## momax_powers (Oct 26, 2013)

Sundown sd-2 8"


----------



## H3nry (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,
Appreciate your comments...
Seems like there are more in favor of the JL.
After days of reading Sundown, isn't it an SPL sub?


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently saw a Massive Audio 8 that I was quite impressed by the build quality. I can't speak to how it fares against the others. I will attest to the clarity of the 8w7, I built a dual chambered slot port box for a client and auditioned it on my rear seat. Being as close as I was, I could not detect any mechanical noise from the driver. Very clean, clean as an install and enough output to rock out.


----------



## therock482 (Aug 24, 2006)

I currently have a single SD-2 8 and it is very accurate and musical. I like it so much I ordered a second one.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

Many people love the Image Dynamics ID8 or the Arc Audio Arc8. Very similar drivers.


----------



## ccapil (Jun 1, 2013)

Jl 8w7, amazing woofer I wouldn't cross this one off your list. Also the id 8" are very good sq drivers, but too subtle for my liking. Just pick whatever suits your application and power the best, the enclosure will determine the rest


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

Focal Utopia 21wx.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I think when talking SQ subs, HAT should be in the conversation.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

This is a question from a driver designer.

Is brand name recognition more important than actual Sound Quality?

I have an 8 inch driver designed and prototyped that beats almost everything mentioned so far. 

But it does not have a Brand Name.

It does have killer specifications. 

And they are real specs, not creative writing specs that is so common in audio.

Just a question, because if I even think of offering it as a groupbuy this is the type of people posting in this thread that I hope would be interested.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> This is a question from a driver designer.
> 
> Is brand name recognition more important than actual Sound Quality?
> 
> ...


I don't think name recognition is the be all end all if choosing a subwoofer. I remember hearing a simple 8" eton long ago in ported box and was blown away by the output and SQ. The guy was a speaker designer and knew what he was doing. 

People ( myself included ) have been clamoring for the "perfect 8" for over 30 years and to be honest it just may not exist.

But if you can throw yours into the ring, and get it into the right hands you may create enough of a buzz to do a group buy.

But i will say i tried the Treo 8 from CSS, and that driver is not a viable option for car subwoofer duties....not that i am saying that you are speaking about that one, but i have heard you reference it in the past. The Image Dynamics ID8 will outperform that driver in every way.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

> But i will say i tried the Treo 8 from CSS, and that driver is not a viable option for car subwoofer duties....not that i am saying that you are speaking about that one, but i have heard you reference it in the past. The Image Dynamics ID8 will outperform that driver in every way.


I agree that it was a poorly speced driver. The mechanical travel was less than it's claimed X-max.

But what did you find that was a no go situation with it?

If there is interest I can post my design specs and pictures. But as it is only in prototype stage things can be modified for better application use.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I agree that it was a poorly speced driver. The mechanical travel was less than it's claimed X-max.
> 
> But what did you find that was a no go situation with it?
> 
> If there is interest I can post my design specs and pictures. But as it is only in prototype stage things can be modified for better application use.


the weakness was what you stated, it ran out of travel before it reached acceptable levels. At low level the SQ was fine, but no better than the ID. I also tried the Thiel 8" driver ..also not a bad sounding driver, but it also ran out of gas to early. ( i had 4 of them that i tried in both sealed, IB, and ported box. ) i believe that was a vifa p21

I think if you can provide a driver in the $100 price range, and most important a box design to go with it that will not run out of travel you should be able to sell it here. But saying it will perform is not the same as showing it perform.

You may need to do this...only play real SQ music. not the crap that ends up in most sub demo videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8yArcObFZI


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

> the weakness was what you stated, it ran out of travel before it reached acceptable levels. At low level the SQ was fine, but no better than the ID. I also tried the Thiel 8" driver ..also not a bad sounding driver, but it also ran out of gas to early. ( i had 4 of them that i tried in both sealed, IB, and ported box. ) i believe that was a vifa p21
> 
> I think if you can provide a driver in the $100 price range, and most important a box design to go with it that will not run out of travel you should be able to sell it here. But saying it will perform is not the same as showing it perform.
> 
> ...


Nice commercial.

And yes I can do this.

But fancy printed box, no. Really good packaging yes.

$100 not a chance for neo motor, 14mm X-max, 18mm mechanical.

Aluminum cone, cast basket, integrated foam seal, extra foam seal.

This is a true hi-end driver.

I don't mind posting all the specs. And the distortion figures.

My question is simple.

Is it worth it?

Seriously this driver is in the $200 range plus shipping.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Nice commercial.
> 
> And yes I can do this.
> 
> ...


i figured it would be $175 to $250 range...and at that price point your market kind of shrinks for an unproven 8 unless you can show it to be a little giant killer and that only one is needed, then i think you are back in the game.

Send me one and give me the box specs and i will be happy to build a box and shoot an unbiased video comparing it to my 2 HAT clarus subs that cost 4 times the amount you are thinking of charging.


----------



## bobduch (Jul 22, 2005)

H3nry said:


> Hi,
> I need advice from senior members for an 8" SQ subwoofer.
> I was reading a lot about Morel Ultimo, one of the best SQ subs?
> I'd like to explore other options that'd produce clean sounding bass.
> Thanks.


Not arguing at all but curious why 8"? Consider that some 10's need a smaller enclosure than some 8's. Or are you IB or ported? If you don't have much room let us know that. Is depth of driver a concern? There are several drivers that could meet your needs but I think we need to know the needs a bit better. And while you say SQ how loud does it need to get? You imply that you are using a single sub?


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

> i figured it would be $175 to $250 range...and at that price point your market kind of shrinks for an unproven 8 unless you can show it to be a little giant killer and that only one is needed, then i think you are back in the game.
> 
> Send me one and give me the box specs and i will be happy to build a box and shoot an unbiased video comparing it to my 2 HAT clarus subs that cost 4 times the amount you are thinking of charging.


I think you have a deal.

I'm off to China in August.

Will be coming back with a boat load of pre-production runs drivers. They are the same as what comes off the line. Just done in small batches.

Enclosures are 9/10ths of what make or break a driver.

I've been doing high end very high output enclosures for many years. So my question to you is what are you prepared to make?

Maybe we should take this off this thread to leave it on topic.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> I think you have a deal.
> 
> I'm off to China in August.
> 
> ...


sounds good...i have a cnc router and a full wood shop, so if you can design it i can build anything.


----------



## H3nry (Jun 11, 2014)

This is getting more interesting...


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Monkey see, Monkey do.

This is my 6.5"



Yes there is a video.

14mm X-max, with a little proof!


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

that is VERY impressive.....is that something that would play with the tweeter i bought from you? Or midbass only? i am looking for a new woofer to match up with the tweeter.

and i see you have a bit of a woodshop yourself


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

miniSQ said:


> that is VERY impressive.....is that something that would play with the tweeter i bought from you? Or midbass only? i am looking for a new woofer to match up with the tweeter.
> 
> and i see you have a bit of a woodshop yourself


Absolutely.

They are designed as a suite.

Remember, Guy who has been working for all his life decides 25 years ago that he is going to get into designing speakers, then he doesn't find what he wants. So he designs drivers.

My evil little plan .

I do a fair number of drivers. But I'm sticking with a suite, a setup that will be integrated.

A dome tweeter.

AMT

5.25 and 5.25 concentric.

6.5 and 6.5 concentric

8

15

18

With this stuff you can do some serious sound reproduction.

They are all design statements of what is capable in the art of loudspeaker design. No use trying to make cheap stuff. There's lot's of it out there. Good stuff, I mean the really good stuff is harder to get.


Some of it I may make available to DIY use.

P.S. Saw some of the shop pics?
I have a bunch more.

It's a full cabinet shop. NOt a kitchen shop.

Lot's of clamps. And Over the past 27 years I have only done 9 kitchens.

Cuz I hates kitchens.


----------



## mwmkravchenko (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok I'll behave. Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mwmkravchenko said:


> Ok I'll behave. Sorry to hijack the thread.


agreed my apologies as well...back to the subject at hand..

SQ 8's

PS let me know when those mids may be available for sale.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

dont we need more info before saying names? How much power, how much space do you have, how low and how high do you need it to play.....all things you need to know. Way too many drivers and as you can already see, people have opinions because they use them or are trying to sell them.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

JL 8w7.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

The TC Sounds Epic 8 is the nicest 8' driver that I've ever actually heard. 
I've always wanted to hear a JL8W7, but it's enclosure requirements take it out of consideration, as there are many 10" and even some 12" drivers that allow the use of a smaller enclosure than what the JL does.


----------



## deeep (Mar 24, 2014)

What 8" would you guys recommend for IB install? Im gonna need two in the rear deck via JL stealth boxes.


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Just a couple others. Best bang for the buck type:

Morel Primo
Alpine Type R
and of course,
Rainbow Vanadium


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

OK, I'm gonna add to this thread as I'm in the market as well. I actually have two brand new Diamond Audio MacDaddy 10's I've had for 10+ years just sitting in a closet. Just not sure if they will be worth using. Going through the trouble of fiberglassing the enclosures only to have one blow and not be able to replace. So I'm looking at a pair of 8's to use. They are for a C5 Corvette coupe which has the rear tub area that will help any subs output. So I'm thinking a pair of 8's will be plenty loud enough and also be quick and accurate. They will be powered by a brand new 99' Fosgate Power 800A2. 800-1000watts. I plan to run sealed enclosures.
I too have read a lot about the TC Sounds 8's. And am now also looking at the new Alpine Type R 8's. I would love to go with the 8W7's but too much $$$$$. 
For the money, the Type R looks pretty good and looks to be able to be beat on which I'm guessing 8" woofers will usually get a good amount of abuse.
watch the 11:47 mark of the video. I can care less that they compare it to a W3. I just like the fact that the sub can play to those levels without bottoming out.
Car Audio Q&A 9, "Alpine Type R eight inch" @SoundManCA - YouTube


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

robtr8 said:


> Just a couple others. Best bang for the buck type:
> 
> Morel Primo
> *Alpine Type R*
> ...


This. I put that $99 premade box in my wife's 2012 Cruze being run by a JBL GTO601.1ii and every time I sit in her car I can't get over how good it sounds.

The crazy part is, it's so smooth and blends so well she doesn't realize how loud she has it sometimes. She'll be heading home from work and if I'm outside I can hear her coming (music and all, not just bass) from about 3 houses down. That may not sound like much but the size of the yards in our town are ~150 wide.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

amalmer71 said:


> This. I put that $99 premade box in my wife's 2012 Cruze being run by a JBL GTO601.1ii and every time I sit in her car I can't get over how good it sounds.
> 
> The crazy part is, it's so smooth and blends so well she doesn't realize how loud she has it sometimes. She'll be heading home from work and if I'm outside I can hear her coming (music and all, not just bass) from about 3 houses down. That may not sound like much but the size of the yards in our town are ~150 wide.


So, what's the issue? lol


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

Hertz Mille 8 coming soon


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

sirbOOm said:


> Sundown SD-2 8"



This. I love mine.


----------



## H3nry (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys, I have a better idea now .


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

H3nry said:


> Hi,
> I need advice from senior members for an 8" SQ subwoofer.
> I was reading a lot about Morel Ultimo, one of the best SQ subs?
> I'd like to explore other options that'd produce clean sounding bass.
> Thanks.



Hands down my reccomendation is the JL 8w7


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

JL W7 is great but don't overlook the JL W3V3 if cost is a concern to you. The W3v3 is also USA made along with their W7 and W6. JL also makes some pretty impressive enclosures with the drivers already installed that are professionally engineered to get the best SQ out of their subwoofers. Their ported micro subs are tiny but sound fantastic. It's hard to believe that such great sound and SPL come from such a small package.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> JL W7 is great but don't overlook the JL W3V3 if cost is a concern to you. The W3v3 is also USA made along with their W7 and W6. JL also makes some pretty impressive enclosures with the drivers already installed that are professionally engineered to get the best SQ out of their subwoofers. Their ported micro subs are tiny but sound fantastic. It's hard to believe that such great sound and SPL come from such a small package.


I know I currently have the JL Audio CP108LG-W3v3 installed in my truck and I absolutely love it!! It is engineered and built excellent, and I love it with my SQ set-up. If I had a choice though of an 8" SQ sub i would have to pick
the w7. Overall you make excellent points, all and all u can't go wrong with jl subs.


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Only comes in 3ohm, correct?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

MAIDEN69 said:


> Only comes in 3ohm, correct?


What r u talking about?


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

The 8" 10" and 12" W7's are single 3ohm, the 13.5" is dual 1.5 ohm.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SHAGGS said:


> The 8" 10" and 12" W7's are single 3ohm, the 13.5" is dual 1.5 ohm.


Gothcha..and i talking about 8" w7 for my best sounding 8" SQ sub


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

That's why I'm not considering the W7's. I'm running 2 subs. That would be a 6 or 1.5 ohm load. Not gonna work for my sub amp. I'm sure it's the best though.


----------

